# Lane Divider for Speed Steer Turns



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

After a month of trying different things, I successfully created the lane divider for the Speed Steer turns. One of the inherent problems with the Aurora AFX Speed Steer slotless racing is that it is impossible to pass on a turn due to the fact that the cars shoot towards the outside lane due to centrifical force. Tyco made a lane divider for their turns, but Aurora didn't. 

I scratch-built a divider using styrene plastic. It took such little time that I created a tutorial video for folks that are new to scratch-building and like slotless racing. It isn't removable, but it works for about 80% of the cars that I have. The trucks will even make it around the outside lane. 

- Jim


----------

